# Shirley & Marcy



## Jillaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

A mother was concerned about her kindergarten son walking to school. He didn't want his mother to walk with him. She wanted to give him the feeling that he had some independence but yet know that he was safe. 
So she had an idea of how to handle it. She asked a neighbor if she would please follow him to school in the mornings, staying at a distance, so he probably wouldn't notice her. She said that since she was up early with her toddler anyway, it would be a good way for them to get some exercise as well, so she agreed.

The next school day, the neighbor and her little girl set out following behind Timmy as he walked to school with another neighbor girl he knew. She did this for the whole week. 

As the two kids walked and chatted, kicking stones and twigs, Timmy 's little friend noticed the same lady was following them as she seemed to do every day all week. Finally she said to Timmy, 'Have you noticed that lady following us to school all week? Do you know her?'

Timmy nonchalantly replied, 'Yeah, I know who she is.'

The little girl said, 'Well, who is she?'

'That's just Shirley Goodnest, 'Timmy replied, 'and her daughter Marcy.'

'Shirley Goodnest? Who is she and why is she following us?

'Well,' Timmy explained, 'every night my Mum makes me say the 23rd Psalm with my prayers, 'cuz she worries about me so much. And in the Psalm, it says, ' Shirley Goodnest and Marcy shall follow me all the days of my life', so I guess I'll just have to get used to it!' 

The Lord bless you and keep you; the Lord make His face shine upon you, and be gracious unto you; the Lord lift His countenance upon you, and give you peace.


May Shirley Goodnest and Marcy be with you today and always

I know you smiled!


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 24, 2013)

You realize I'm going to be looking over my shoulder all the time now don't you??


----------



## Anne (Aug 24, 2013)

I love that!!     :rofl:  Thanks for the laugh, Jillaroo!!!


----------



## Katybug (Aug 25, 2013)

What a great story and a wonderful way to start the day. Thank you!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh, how sweet!  :heart:


----------

